# video's on websites playing slow



## ellaescribe (Feb 22, 2009)

Now first everyone is going to say "pause it and let it load."
These video's are fully loaded.
Next you'll say I have a slow internet connection, but I can load other pages fast and the video itself loads fast.
What happens is the video will be playing, on a page like youtube or megavideo and the movie/show will be full loaded but the video feed itself pauses while the audio track continues to play, until the audio pauses also. Then after a few minutes it will catch up. And by catch up I mean the visual part almost fast forwards to the part where the audio stopped. Then it pauses again and continues.
It's not my browser because it isn't working on firefox or safari and it's not the website because I have viewed many different sites containing the same video and they all do the same.
I've cleared space on my hard drive, all my software is up to date. 
Anyone know of anything that will help stop me from going mad while watching episodes of heroes? I don't know any japanese and when it gets to these parts, i hear them speaking but i lose subtitles and then I have to rewind it, just for it to stop again in 2 minutes. It's annoying.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 23, 2009)

What kind of Mac are you viewing the videos on?  Is it an ultra-powerful Mac Pro with a billion gigs of RAM, or is it some 10-year-old iMac with an underpowered G3/G4 processor?

The information you've given us is like saying to a mechanic, "My car won't go over 80 mph..." without telling the mechanic whether it's a go-kart or a Lamborghini.


----------



## ellaescribe (Feb 23, 2009)

well I posted it in the Mac OS X forum, so I just automatically assumed you'd know what system I was working with. I don't know much more than that besides it's a 1 GB memory. If I knew much more about computers I wouldn't need to post in a forum then would I?


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 23, 2009)

Click on the top left menu Apple (while holding down the "option key") and select "System Profiler". This will tell you all about your Mac.


----------



## ellaescribe (Feb 23, 2009)

Model Name:	MacBook
  Model Identifier:	MacBook3,1
  Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Processor Speed:	2 GHz
  Number Of Processors:	1
  Total Number Of Cores:	2
  L2 Cache:	4 MB
  Memory:	1 GB
  Bus Speed:	800 MHz
  Boot ROM Version:	MB31.008E.B02
  SMC Version:	1.24f2
  Serial Number:	W88042Q0Z62
  Sudden Motion Sensor:
  State:	Enabled


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 23, 2009)

Have you installed any Quicktime codecs, like Perian, or Flip4Mac, or the DivX components?  Have you installed the latest version of the Flash plugin (available from adobe.com)?


----------



## ellaescribe (Feb 23, 2009)

I have the latest flash player because I play a video game that requires flash player, and constantly checks to make sure i have the latest version.
and I don't have any of those installed on my computer. Usually the videos I view are like the ones from youtube, they're uploaded onto their websites. I don't download any of them.

DVD's I pop in play fine, and it's not just one particular website. I view video's on several websites and they all stall while being perfectly and fully loaded.


----------



## TJ Hooker (Feb 23, 2009)

hey guys, I have the exact same problem.....

here are my stats

Model Name: iMac
  Model Identifier: iMac8,1
  Processor Name: Intel Core 2 Duo
  Processor Speed: 2.4 GHz
  Number Of Processors: 1
  Total Number Of Cores: 2
  L2 Cache: 6 MB
  Memory:	3 GB
  Bus Speed: 1.07 GHz
  Boot ROM Version: IM81.00C1.B00
  SMC Version: 1.29f1

I have installed the latest version of flash and also intalled Perian. my ISP give me 22800kpbs and is very fast. 

I STILL HAVE THIS PROBLEM!!! ive downloaded real player and VSL and they both do have the same problems

what is going on, this is so annoying!


----------



## TJ Hooker (Feb 23, 2009)

hey guys, I have the exact same problem.....

here are my stats

  Model Name: iMac
  Model Identifier: iMac8,1
  Processor Name: Intel Core 2 Duo
  Processor Speed: 2.4 GHz
  Number Of Processors: 1
  Total Number Of Cores: 2
  L2 Cache: 6 MB
  Memory:	3 GB
  Bus Speed: 1.07 GHz
  Boot ROM Version: IM81.00C1.B00
  SMC Version: 1.29f1

I have installed the latest version of flash and also installed Perian. my ISP give me 22800kpbs and is very fast. 

I STILL HAVE THIS PROBLEM!!! ive downloaded real player and VSL and they both do have the same problems

what is going on, this is so annoying!


----------



## TJ Hooker (Mar 11, 2009)

NO body?


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 11, 2009)

Please read the MacOSXHints.com  hint A possible fix for slow Flash plug-in loading in Safari. Just make sure you have quit all browsers before trying and read all the comments because they have some info also. Good Luck.


----------

